# template engine gesucht ohne abhängigkeit zum servlet container



## ruutaiokwu (2. Dez 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch eine template-engine, welche NICHT als framework, sondern als library fungiert?

(also nicht über "inversion of control" über die servlet-api eingesetzt wird)

habe verschiedene sachen unter Open Source Template Engines in Java gesehen, kenne ich aber kaum mit dieser materie aus.

hätte jemand eine empfehlung?


danke & grüsse,
jan


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Dez 2010)

Apache Velocity Site - The Apache Velocity Project ?


----------



## krazun (3. Dez 2010)

Ich empfehle FreeMarker:

FreeMarker: Java Template Engine Library - Overview

Zitat von der Seite:



> FreeMarker is not a Web application framework. It is suitable as a component in a Web application framework, but the FreeMarker engine itself knows nothing about HTTP or servlets. It simply generates text. As such, it is perfectly usable in non-web application environments as well. Note, however, that we provide out-of-the-box solutions for using FreeMarker as the view component of Model 2 frameworks (e.g. Struts), which also let you use JSP taglibs in the templates.


----------

